# Affordable Italian Language Classes In Milan - Do they exist?



## mecca_f

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and plan on being here frequently as I am moving to Italy to be an au pair this September. 

I've been doing research on Italian language schools in Milan (so I can apply for the student visa) but all the schools I've found are extremely expensive. The most affordable school I've found thus far is offered through Comune di Milano but I don't quite understand the website or how to register for classes or what's available since it's all in Italian.

I wanted to know if anyone who has been an au pair in Italy before or just happens to live in Milan and know some information knows of any language schools/classes that are affordable for a 6 month stay. Most of the ones I've found calculate to over $3000 so something well below that. Thanks you for your help in advance!


----------



## BBCWatcher

There's no time like the present to start learning the language, and that's rather the point -- you're supposed to get started even before you arrive at your first class. Milan offers this official Web site to find classes. Prices range from free to thousands of euro. If you're having trouble, open another page in your browser to a translation Web site (such as Google Translate) and copy/paste words you're not yet familiar with.


----------



## mecca_f

Thanks BBCWatcher! That website looks like a great resource. I can't even believe there are some classes that are free!

And yes, I've studied Italian for two years thus far but need an official school that will give me an enrollment verification letter for my visa. Anyway, thanks for the info!


----------



## accbgb

Unless the rules have changed, consulates will not issue student visas for Italian language courses unless you are able to demonstrate a working knowledge of basic Italian reading, writing, and spoken. In other words, the student visa is issued only for advanced Italian classes which can only be readily found in Italy. The assumption is that basic Italian can be learned anywhere, even in your local adult education system, and does not require an extended stay in Italy to accomplish.

Please verify all visa requirements with your consulate prior to signing any contracts!


----------



## accbgb

mecca_f said:


> Thanks BBCWatcher! That website looks like a great resource. I can't even believe there are some classes that are free!
> 
> _And yes, I've studied Italian for two years thus far but need an official school that will give me an enrollment verification letter for my visa. Anyway, thanks for the info!_


I'm troubled by this statement. Have you broached any of this with your consulate yet?

When you say you studied Italian for two years, do you mean that you are conversationally fluent, or merely know how to ask where the bathroom is located? If not the former, then a student (language) visa may be difficult to obtain.

Also, you need to understand that there are work restrictions imposed on students: 20 hours per week maximum and the work is supposed to be related to your field of study.

You must be very careful when discussing all of this with your consulate. Many consulates in the US, if they decide that your real goal is not specifically the study of advanced Italian but really about an extended tourist experience, will not only refuse your initial visa request but all later requests as well, on the assumption that you are merely trying to find new ways to get around the rules.


----------



## mecca_f

@accbgb - I'm already conversationally fluent and want to get better in the language along with being an au pair. I'm just looking for an advanced Italian course to take that doesn't cost an arm and leg. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Accbgb is most probably correct. Work as an au pair on a student visa most probably is not legal in Italy.


----------



## accbgb

Student visas are rarely issued for anything below university-level courses. There was a time when one could obtain a visa for nearly any course of study with any institution (even cooking "classes" at small farmhouse), but those days are long, long, gone.

mecca_f, please take my advice and review your situation carefully before committing to a contract or paying for a course. From what you have described so far, your chances of obtaining the desired student visa are 50/50 at best.

And then there is the whole au pair thing. Do you actually have something lined up already with a family in Italy? If so, there is the small (note: small) possibility of being able to get a work visa if the family is willing to state that you have special qualifications that they are unable to find among the local population. Fluency in US English, experience with special-needs children, etc.


----------

